# Windshield is loose



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

My front windshiels is so loose that you can push it out of the frame. They are replacing it with a new one tomorrow.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, that's crazy. I believe it's held in place by Velcro, of all things.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I'd be interested in knowing what caused this......Please follow up on this for us.*


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *I'd be interested in knowing what caused this......Please follow up on this for us.*


:agree 
How did you discover it was loose? Were you braking hard and it moved out? Did it leak? Vibrate? Have wind noise?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Wow, that's crazy. :confused I believe it's held in place by Velcro, of all things.


Whats crazy is how you could think its held in by VELCRO?? All windshields are attached by a urethane adhesive, and become a structural part of the body and the vehicles safety system. Maybe you are on to something though....if a windshield was held in by velcro it would pop out in a frontal collision and it would make it easier to be ejected from the vehicle with out getting all cut up :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> Whats crazy is how you could think its held in by VELCRO?? All windshields are attached by a urethane adhesive, and become a structural part of the body and the vehicles safety system. Maybe you are on to something though....if a windshield was held in by velcro it would pop out in a frontal collision and it would make it easier to be ejected from the vehicle with out getting all cut up :willy:


*Hyundai uses a big zipper to install their windshields. Pop off the moulding, unzip, windsheld out. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:   *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Hyundai uses a big zipper to install their windshields. Pop off the moulding, unzip, windsheld out. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:   *


If the winsheild breaks in a Kia, insurance just replaces the car. (Costs less than replacing the winshield):lol:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ninjured said:


> :agree
> How did you discover it was loose? Were you braking hard and it moved out? Did it leak? Vibrate? Have wind noise?




They put in the new window today. They told me that it was not sealed when it came from down under. I noticed the window move outward when I would shut the driver door. The pressure from me shutting the door caused the window to move outward.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> If the winsheild breaks in a Kia, insurance just replaces the car. (Costs less than replacing the winshield):lol:


*I would not doubt that..... Kia, Suzuki, Hyundai are all throw away cars. :willy: 

Window not sealed from Aussies..... I have never heard of that happening. First for everything I guess. You ever have any water leaks from this.... from washing your car etc? *


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> Whats crazy is how you could think its held in by VELCRO??


Velcro's an excellent bonding agent used in all kinds of different applications as the bond acutally gets stronger when exposed to vibration. No reason why it couldn't be part of a retention system along with other seals.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *I would not doubt that..... Kia, Suzuki, Hyundai are all throw away cars. :willy:
> 
> Window not sealed from Aussies..... I have never heard of that happening. First for everything I guess. You ever have any water leaks from this.... from washing your car etc? *


No water leaks


----------

